# Oh Snap! New Target



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Using these new child toy " Snappers " for a precision shot target. Very satisfying the popping noise. Chalk up another one for " Wingshooter's " TTF RHB shooter. SWEEEET!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great way to start the day! I have a package of 20 boxes of snaps that my son got years ago. I bought them from him a month ago and will be bringing them to the Midwest tournament for the practice range. Of course, I may have to shoot a few before hand to make sure they still work :naughty: .

Todd


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

That looks like a fun target. Excellent shot for the first shot of the day.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Way too cool my friend...yeah years ago they called those "Popper's"...Excellent shot as always my friend...

I am just plugging away every day..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

When I was a kid in grade school we use to shoot them out of a straw in class at the chalk board. It would drive the teacher crazy. lol


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like a fun target ... very rewarding to get that pop!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

when i was a kid i made a blow gun out of a 2219 arrow and used them as ammo.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I love those things. A couple of years ago I would shoot those during the time I had to shoot light bands and BBs .

Very satisfying.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

POP!!

Fun stuff! We need to get some of those big ones like Randy had at Blue's.


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

I did the same thing! Also shot then as ammo but it is very fun!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Good shooting Marty! You have your skills honed in to a fine point. Always enjoy watching.


----------

